# How do I select all the toolbar content with one click?



## michael8765 (Dec 21, 2013)

How do I select all the toolbar content with one click?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 21, 2013)

I think your terminology is a little off.  The tool bar is the area between the middle frame and the filmstrip panel at the very bottom.    Perhaps you mean the Filmstrip itself.  {Cmd/Cntl}{A} selects All images. but only image that are in the chosen collection on the left panel  The chosen collection can be one of the special collections in the catalog panel, a folder in the folder panel or a Collection in the Collection panel or the Publish panel.  What ever is chosen in the left panel shows up in the film strip. {Cmd/Cntl}{A} will select everything in the chosen collection and {Cmd/Cntl}{D}

All of this references the Library module The Develop, Slideshow and Print modules work off of what is chosen/selected in the Library.


----------



## Selwin (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi Michael, have a look at the workspace terminology page in Victoria's free Quick Start Guide:


Then tell us what you'd like to know.


----------



## michael8765 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you for your prompt attention and please excuse the vague wording of my question. 

I'm referring to the box that opens when you click on the triangle on the far right of the toolbar.

As shown on the screen shot, it allows us to customize the toolbar.

Sometimes when I open LR they are all unchecked.

Is there a way to check them all at once rather than one at a time?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 22, 2013)

michael8765 said:


> .
> I'm referring to the box that opens when you click on the triangle on the far right of the toolbar....
> Is there a way to check them all at once rather than one at a time?


No.  But the items should remain checked or unchecked between LR sessions.  IOW, LR remembers the settings that you chose and keeps them for the next time you open the catalog.


----------



## Selwin (Dec 22, 2013)

Actually, based upon Victoria's terminology figure, your terminology was spot on! This is in fact the toolbar. Because the word "tool bar" is also more generally used for screen elements that allow picking tools (all kinds of tools) I just wanted to make sure we knew what you were talking about. Anyway issue is solved now, I suppose?


----------

